# Aufteilung des Internet - Speeds?



## Lukas Stetter (10. Februar 2005)

hallo Leute!

ICh habe ein Problem:

Mein Bruder bekommt immer den vollen Internetspeed, das heißt öffnet er eine Seite habe ich fast gar nichts mehr, bis die Seite geöffnet ist. Auch bei onlinespielen hat er einen 50ger ping und ich einen 1000der Ping, obwohl wir gleichzeitig spielen.

Nun wollen wir ein paar upgrades kaufen:

insgesammt 3fachen upload und doppelten download

Nun will er aber immer mit 100 kbit downloaden, ich denke dass s für mich trotzdem nicht spielbar wird und ich trotzdem lange brauche um zu surfen, obwohl wir dann dreifachen upload hätten.

Auch denke ich dass das oben genannte Problem weiterhin bestehen bleibt, öffnet er eine Seite bekommt er eben 3fachen Speed und ich nichts.

Im Moment haben wir normales DSL...ladet er mit 20 kbit sollte dies nichts ausmachen, aber ein Actionspiel ist bei mir trotzdem nicht drin im Internet...

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit den Speed aufzuteilen, also jeder die Hälfte und nur die kann er nutzen, auch wenn der andere PC aus ist

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß Lukas


----------

